# 2.5 months minoxidil and biotin eyebrow progress



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## BradAniston (Oct 23, 2020)

damn look good


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 23, 2020)

wtf


----------



## Effortless (Oct 23, 2020)

Looking great OP

Minoxidil is so god damn legit I wish I started earlier

I'm seeing results quicker than I thought maybe because my eyebrows are very naturally dark


----------



## FootLongDong (Oct 23, 2020)

Went from feminine to male 

Not bad m8


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 23, 2020)

Where you buy minoxidil and biotin from ?


----------



## Effortless (Oct 23, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Where you buy minoxidil and biotin from ?



Where do you live? you can get it on amazon or e bay I think


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Where you buy minoxidil and biotin from ?


I use Kirkland Minoxidil 5%, you can get it from amazon for cheap and regular 1000mcg Biotin from the pharmacy


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 23, 2020)

is castor oil cope? I have heard too many bad things about minox


----------



## BradAniston (Oct 23, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> is castor oil cope? I have heard too many bad things about minox


yea totally, no risk no reward


----------



## Effortless (Oct 23, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> is castor oil cope? I have heard too many bad things about minox



Imo I tried castor oil, it works but only for keeping the hairs healthier thus they don't fall out as early

Minox on the other hand actually help grow new hairs, minox is not bad at all just dont apply too much or the area will be very dry and itchy


----------



## Atem Rah (Oct 23, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Imo I tried castor oil, it works but only for keeping the hairs healthier thus they don't fall out as early
> 
> Minox on the other hand actually help grow new hairs, minox is not bad at all just dont apply too much or the area will be very dry and itchy


How long should you apply it to make the gains permanent?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> is castor oil cope? I have heard too many bad things about minox


I have only used castor oil for like 2 weeks a long time ago so I can't say much, but if you are looking to grow actual new hair minox is your best bet, and the oils are for making your hair healthier and thicker looking. And I have never experienced side effects from minox, other than more head hair shedding that went away after the first month, and dryness on application area that can easily be tackled with moisturizers


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)

Atem Rah said:


> How long should you apply it to make the gains permanent?


I've heard that 1 year is the safe mark to stop


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 23, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## Effortless (Oct 23, 2020)

Atem Rah said:


> How long should you apply it to make the gains permanent?



I think you will see the gains very quick but to make it permanent I heard it takes a couple of years

Just as a reminder though you do not need to put on too much (which is what I did), a little twice a day is good

I'm tanned and my mom asked me why my eyebrows are white as shit because it was so dry and got dead skin from the minox alcohol lmao

Was like this for a week because I'm retarded


----------



## sloopnoob (Oct 23, 2020)

im tempted to use it again but raped my collagen and bloated me to the point where i looked like a rotting corpse


----------



## KDA Player (Oct 23, 2020)

Copers will say "muh you will loose it when you will stop" while you will keep 80%, at least I did.


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)

KDA Player said:


> Copers will say "muh you will loose it when you will stop" while you will keep 80%, at least I did.


How long did u use it for?


----------



## Schönling (Oct 23, 2020)

When do you exactly apply minoxidil at the day?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 23, 2020)

biotin is cope, it does nothing. There's 0 evidence.

minox is whats getting you results


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 23, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> im tempted to use it again but raped my collagen and bloated me to the point where i looked like a rotting corpse


You just used it on eyebrows?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 23, 2020)

Schönling said:


> When do you exactly apply minoxidil at the day?


In the morning and the night but I wait 1 hour before going to bed to make sure it's dried and i don't get it all on my pillow


----------



## goat2x (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice you are far better responder to minox than me


----------



## sloopnoob (Oct 23, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> You just used it on eyebrows?


scalp and lashes too


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 23, 2020)

Would try but not worth the risk of loosing my collagen and bloat


----------



## KDA Player (Oct 25, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> How long did u use it for?


2 months


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Oct 25, 2020)

I stopped using it because it was drying out my skin. I even kept the skin outside of my eyebrows moisturised and tried to do it perfectly but it resulted in the same outcome every time

I did get results though, no denying that


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 25, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> View attachment 752942
> View attachment 752943


some actual progress man that's great


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> biotin is cope, it does nothing. There's 0 evidence.
> 
> minox is whats getting you results


true, I wish there was a sticky thread that lists every supplement that is cope so it constantly doesnt have to get asked around here.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 3, 2020)

Fuckin mirin OP do u use one of those foids brushers or just your hands?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Fuckin mirin OP do u use one of those foids brushers or just your hands?


I used my hands and tbh I think it does a better job than using a brush


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 3, 2020)

it’s good. did u see a skin difference OP?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 3, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> it’s good. did u see a skin difference OP?


just the usual dryness around the eyebrow area


----------



## Pantherus (Nov 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Nice you are far better responder to minox than me


bro when i use minox it makes my dermatitis worse and then i lose the hairs i gain, do u have this issue?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 3, 2020)

"no bro, black eyes are repulsive, its only blue"


----------



## goat2x (Nov 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> bro when i use minox it makes my dermatitis worse and then i lose the hairs i gain, do u have this issue?


Yes


----------



## Pantherus (Nov 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yes


fuck bro maybe moisturizing it with castor oil at the same time will help


----------



## goat2x (Nov 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> fuck bro maybe moisturizing it with castor oil at the same time will help


NOOO dont do that


----------



## goat2x (Nov 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> fuck bro maybe moisturizing it with castor oil at the same time will help


dont apply any oil to saborrhea it makes it worse imo
minox the edges and wash it with nizoral like once a week


----------



## goat2x (Nov 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> fuck bro maybe moisturizing it with castor oil at the same time will help


if you want to gain density with saborrhea you are fucked tbh im not gonna lie


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Nov 3, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> true, I wish there was a sticky thread that lists every supplement that is cope so it constantly doesnt have to get asked around here.


I have made that thread, 

https://looksmax.org/threads/supplements-megathread.224610/ @Sergeant @her can you sticky this thread, so that people realize biotin is cope and stop wasting their money on it


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 3, 2020)

mirin ngl
@higgabigga - > hope u see such results urself nigger


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 3, 2020)

ddristhebestgermany said:


> mirin ngl
> @higgabigga - > hope u see such results urself nigger


i already have kid
Brows 2 months ago




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















vs brows now




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 3, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> View attachment 752942
> View attachment 752943


Can you link down sources where you got them


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Nov 3, 2020)

KDA Player said:


> Copers will say "muh you will loose it when you will stop" while you will keep 80%, at least I did.


interesting how long did you used it on your brows and did you stop cold turkey?

i used to get crazy eyebrow growth from using huge dose of topical minox on my temples and due to the min going systemic but once i stopped 2 months ago i lost my gainz.


did you notice any sort of eyebrow shedding once you stopped ? tbh i 'm afraid of making the eyebrow hair dependant of the drug and ending up orst if i don't commit for it for life . thanks


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Nov 3, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> View attachment 752942
> View attachment 752943


are you usig it on the entire eyebro or only on a few spots ? and did you notice a shedding phase? thanks you got better results than most study done on eyebrows its impressive


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Nov 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> i already have kid
> Brows 2 months ago
> 
> what
> ...






























what did you do to get such insane eyebrows gains?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 3, 2020)

CopeTilliRope said:


> what did you do to get such insane eyebrows gains?


Unironically stopped going outside. I have seborrheic dermatitis and live in south florida, the insane humidity and temperature here makes me shed eyebrows. I'd wake up shedding like 10-20 brow hairs every morning. I just stopped going outside and it stopped.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Unironically stopped going outside. I have seborrheic dermatitis and live in south florida, the insane humidity and temperature here makes me shed eyebrows. I'd wake up shedding like 10-20 brow hairs every morning. I just stopped going outside and it stopped.
> View attachment 780821


I live in south florida we should meet up


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 3, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> I live in south florida we should meet up


im in Palm beach county, hit me up in DM if u wanna


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 3, 2020)

yes biotin is cope sorry for putting it in the title
i started it at the same time as minox cuz my head hair was shedding at the beginning and i thought i was gonna go bald at 17 jfl at my autism


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 3, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> "no bro, black eyes are repulsive, its only blue"


my eyes look black hole black 90% of the time and i get a lot of compliments specifically about my eye color
black eyes/child diarrhea eyes


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Nov 3, 2020)

Op, did you notice collagen loss? great results btw


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Nov 3, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> I have only used castor oil for like 2 weeks a long time ago so I can't say much, but if you are looking to grow actual new hair minox is your best bet, and the oils are for making your hair healthier and thicker looking. And I have never experienced side effects from minox, other than more head hair shedding that went away after the first month, and dryness on application area that can easily be tackled with moisturizers


Castor oil effects on density is 3 months minimum dude and minox even 5% have dangerous secondary effects...


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 4, 2020)

98Zdeed98 said:


> Op, did you notice collagen loss? great results btw


no and tbh my skin looks better than ever now sinze i started because i take more care of it than before


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 4, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Castor oil effects on density is 3 months minimum dude and minox even 5% have dangerous secondary effects...


I havent rly got any bad side effects and its working just the way i wanted so i cant complain
I have nothing against Castor oil, like i said i didnt use it for long enough to know


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 4, 2020)

PhuccinManlet said:


> I havent rly got any bad side effects and its working just the way i wanted so i cant complain
> I have nothing against Castor oil, like i said i didnt use it for long enough to know


you apply twice a day? How long you plan to keep using it for?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 4, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you apply twice a day? How long you plan to keep using it for?


I used it twice a day only the first month, and once a day for the rest of the time because i started school


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Same here Minoxidil decimated my skin. However I was applying it twice a day on my hairline, eyebrows, and beard. Got similar results to this. I might try it again and only apply it to eyebrows. My skin already fucked. How much worse can it get.


You surprised? You put it on your whole fucking face basically, but eyebrows only it shouldn’t cause much trouble


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Same here Minoxidil decimated my skin. However I was applying it twice a day on my hairline, eyebrows, and beard. Got similar results to this. I might try it again and only apply it to eyebrows. My skin already fucked. How much worse can it get.


u dont need to use much on eyebrows, 2 drops per eyebrow are more than enough


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 4, 2020)

Do you take biotin vitamin or liquid application? Which % minox do you apply and when did you start seeing results?


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Nov 4, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Do you take biotin vitamin or liquid application? Which % minox do you apply and when did you start seeing results?


biotin is cope, minox is going to give you results
i used 5% liquid minoxidil and i noticed new small hairs growing 2 weeks in and by 1.5 months other people started noticing that my eyebrows are thicker and denser


----------



## sloopnoob (Nov 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Same here Minoxidil decimated my skin. However I was applying it twice a day on my hairline, eyebrows, and beard. Got similar results to this. I might try it again and only apply it to eyebrows. My skin already fucked. How much worse can it get.


I was using alot too, I actually made my own solution with pure minoxidil powder and dissolved it in alcohol until saturated and no more would dissolve, worked great for lashes too tbh but not gonna take the risk again. Barely got collagen back with megadosing vit c, extensive use of aloe vera and tretinoin


----------

